# Turbocharging a 2001 Almera 180SE



## Robyn (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi guys,

I live in Johannesburg, South Africa, and I have a stock Almera hatchback. 
One like mine can we seen on the following link: http://www.whatcar.co.uk/car-review-performance.aspx?RT=489&ED=6325&U=0

As I am a real performance "virgin", this is what I know about my car:

Max power is around 114bhp
Max torque (lb ft/rpm) is 120/4000
Fuel is Unleaded
Engine is a 4 cylinder, 16valve DOHC

Basically, I would like to make my car (at least) as fast as a Subaru WRX or GT.

I'm told that I can fit a performance exhaust (custom-made) and a unichip (Dastek) as well as a upgraded air filter (Sportflo). This is a "cheap" performance upgrade. But the thing is, I want boost! 

So - can anyone help me here please? What size turbo will I need to get to have the boost that I would like? What modifications do they do to my stock engine when fitting the turbo? Would a "turbo boffin" here be able to give me a point by point breakdown of what I need to do in what order (including the exhaust and the chip). And then, an idea of what the expected result would be in terms of performance levels?

Thanks guys, and sorry for the silly post. Just it seems that only Nissan owners understand what I am saying  

Cheers,
Robyn


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm guessing you're powered by the QG18DE. check my website for some info, and nissan performance mag for articles on QG18DE Turbo


----------



## Robyn (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks very much for the info Mike, you are quite right about what engine it is. I have printed a whole bunch of stuff from the Nissan Mag site and will take it to the performance guys to have a look at.

Mike, as a matter of interest - bearing in mind that my car is much smaller than the Sentra that they turbo'd in the Nissan Mag project - what would be a rough idea of the gains that I would get from my car?

Thanks!!


----------



## 142BHP (Jul 21, 2004)

Howzit Robyn

I'm also from South Africa and turbo'ed my Nissan Sabre 200GXI 98 model, so far I had some trouble with the setup but most of the teathing problems are sorted by now. At the moment I am making 230 WHP at .7 Bar boost. The most important thing to sort out is the fueling with some bigger injectors and a new fuel rail... To feed those injectors you have to look at a new fuel pump. I used the Caravelle 2.5L Bosch pump, it has enough flow rate to feed the 550cc injectors I have on it. The next would be a good management system like Mr Turbo EFi to sort out the fueling and timing under boost and only last in my opinion you start looking at the turbo... Most guys would tell you to go for a T3/T04e hybrid but if you plan on driving the car daily you might find the turbo a bit laggy but if you plan on running some high boost then go for that setup. I think a T25 or T28 would be a good place to start. Headers you would have to get custom made cause nobody around here think that you can make power out of a Nissan motor so you dont really get import parts. I'm not too sure of the compression ration on that motor but I am sure you could get around 170 WHP on .5 bar boost and you should be able to run that on your standard system if the fuelling is up to it. Pop me a e-mail you want contact details of some of the guys you can get goodies from.

Cheers


----------



## lmeissen (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi there, I am also from South Africa and own a 2001 N16 Almera Hatchback. I do have a spare turbo I wanted to put in my car, but I am checking my options.... I can just amagine - morsig... 

I am trying to get a compressor, it is very expensive, but I will wait and see...


----------

